

Wikipedia is the Nr 1. Result for a Google Search for [Twitter] - bauchidgw
http://www.google.com/search?q=twitter&pws=0

======
stonemetal
I get twitter.com as the first link.

~~~
mrseb
Ditto. The OP probably just visits Wikipedia a lot, so Google is bumping it up
to the top.

~~~
bauchidgw
nope, pws=0 turns of personalization, but yeah from the ipad i get the screwed
results (even after cookie clean), from the desktop the ok ones. probably some
faulty debice targeting from google (and its new, wasnt like this yesterday)

